# Team Simon Blows Our Hearts Away!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I will try to make this short and sweet inatead of a book. As most of you know my step-son (Simon) was in the hospital having surgeries for his Epilepsy. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/thoughts-prayers/250296-step-son-having-surgery.html He was almost in there for three weeks and had 3 surgeries. He came home yesterday.

Before he made it homw he had a visit from some local Puff members who brought with them some gifts from Team Simon (a group of Puff members who got together and decided to do something for Simon to lift his sprites). Man was this a huge bomb!!

It included 
A wii system
wii Play w/ extra controler
Extra wii Numb Chuck
Game that included a Cross Bow
Mario Kart Racing that included a Sterring Wheel
Rechargable battieries with charging station
Lego Star Wars game for wii
Lego Indiana Jones for wii

And for me and Tiffany a box of Padilla Miami Robustos.

From what I hear there is still more to come also! Its crazy!! What is really cool as that its not just a game system but it will also help him with the Therapy he needs to help him with his surgeries! He was in his frist wii boxing match last night  awesome!!

We can't say thank you enough to not just Team Simon but everybody here on Puff that keep us in your thoughts and prayers etc... I have been in constent touch with many thru PMs and have had other send stuff to Simon. This is truly a family rather its online or not!

Frank, Tiffany, and Simon

From Tiffany
Frank, Simon, and I just wanted to thank you all not just for the Wii and accessories, but for your kindness, your thoughts, prayers, encouraging words, and support.

We have watched helpless for the past two years as Simon has struggled, not just with the seizures, but with the impact it has had on his everyday life. School was a constant battle for him, between missing instruction time, ruining his artwork during a seizure, or spending hours each week sleeping post-seizure in the nurse's office. Something as normal as riding a bike or climbing the monkey bars carried with it additional dangers as a seizure could take him out at any given moment. He would never get any kind of warning, so he had to always have someone watching over him at all times. Even bath time. That is just no way for a strong, growing 8 year old boy trying to become independent to have to live!

The suggestion that brain surgery could stop the seizures sounded too good to be true, until we realized his doctors were actually talking about BRAIN SURGERY! Cutting into his head and slicing on his brain! So now we had the fears that come with any surgery, but also the possible negative outcomes: would the doctors accidentally mess up his brain? Would he be able to walk and talk? Would they change who he IS? We're talking about his BRAIN! You can't live without one, and once you take something out, you can't put it back!

Simon has had a rough ride that NO kid should ever have to go through. No child should ever have to go to the hospital unless it is to see his new baby brother or sister just born. In the roller-coaster adventure that is LIFE, I will never be able to see the reasoning behind children suffering like that. Frank and I would have traded places with Simon if we could. It is easy to become angry and bitter at watching your child go through something like this while you stand there powerless to kiss it and make it all better.

But having the support of people like you made it easier. As Hallmark Card-ish as it sounds, we couldn't (as parents) have made it without you. Everyday, your kind words, your prayers, your reminders that we have people cheering Simon on and encouraging us to be strong kept us going. That and seeing seeing Simon's skinny little arms throwing up thumbs-up signs and grinning and arguing with the nurses when they wanted to stick him again. He is one tough, strong little dude, and it is clear that he is meant for great things. He could not have suffered like this for nothing!

As for the Wii, we are totally at a loss for words at the thoughtfulness of your generosity. I know it is easy to come up with an idea and everyone just pitch in, but we know this was more than that! It touches our hearts that you all cared so much for OUR boy, who most of you have never even met! He thinks he is going to rock the Wii for fun, but you all probably didn't even know that the Wii (especially Wii Sports) is EXCELLENT for physical therapy! Simon's pediatrician had recommended we get one after his surgeries in March, but we hadn't gotten around to it yet. He was boxing and golfing last night, and it was pretty evident that he needs a little help with his coordination, post-op.

Again, we can't thank you enough. And not just for the Wii. Simon doesn't fully understand everything that happened behind the scenes during the past 3 months. He just knows that some of Frank's and Mom's friends all chipped in to get you a Wii. I have saved all the e-greetings and Care Page messages, and PM's Frank forwarded to me. As he gets older, he will understand that he had a whole army of people fighting behind him as he pushed through. He is a remarkable little guy, and we are glad to call him ours. THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR EVERYTHING!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats awesome Frank and Tiffany. Those pictures make me cry, way to hard to look at, they are tears of joy and saddness at the same time. I hope the Wii works wonders for his recovery and I can't wait to see ya'll at the next herf!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

You would have done the same for any of us. Both of you and Simon, have gone through more than you should of had to. Thank G-D this phase is over. We continue to pray that it is better from here on out. Keep the faith.

:clap2:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

There is a silver lining in some of those clouds and you guys found it!. Hope the recovery goes well.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am glad that the Wii is helping his spirits out. Rock on Simon!!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW!

That is freaking awesome!

I am certain his spirits are lifted!

God Bless him.


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats great Frank & Tiffany The Family and I are just glad we could help out and put a smile on your faces during these tough times. Just dont get mad at us when he keep kicking you butts on the Wii. Go Simon


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Knowing what Simon has been through the past three weeks and now seeing him brought tears to my eyes. It's such a beautiful thing and right now I am at a loss for words. God Bless all of you.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

thats great, i an so glad to hear that he is home and playing his wii.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i would also like to commend the members that contributed to simon and his gaming enjoyment. whoever these members were are truly great people and it is my pleasure to be a member here with them.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

So very glad to see Simon happy, he gone through alot in these past few months and it is good to see his spirit's are high. Having parents like Tiffany and Frank is something every child should have. I simply could not wait to see the pictures and it is great to see them.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Dear Tiffany and Frank,

Words fall short, because they are by their nature, just inanimate words. But they did help us to understand the challenge you all were facing, so I am thankful for the measure of words you were given to share with us.

Please know that when your hearts are full of joy because you are receiving a hug from your Son, or watching Simon blossom with health, that our hearts are full too. :thumb:

We actually did know that the Wii would help with the Physical Therapy... it made it a no-brainer of a "must-do" decision. arty:

But as Chris said, Sorry about all the "drubbings" that Simon will be administering to ya as time goes on! :spank: ... *Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa!*

Affectionately, Phil


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Dear Tiffany and Frank,
> 
> Words fall short, because they are by their nature, just inanimate words. But they did help us to understand the challenge you all were facing, so I am thankful for the measure of words you were given to share with us.
> 
> ...


 Very eloquent Phil, I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

words dont even describe the joy that i felt when i read your post and tiffany's and then saw the pictures of simon with the wii... i am so proud to be a member of this forum... cigars are great but in the end what do we have... friends family and memories... this is certain to be a memory that will last you, your family and myself a lifetime...i hope simon continues to progress in his recovery and i hope that the days ahead get easier for you all... anything you need just ask... now go get some well deserved rest!!! 
ben


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

God Bless this young man and his family. I will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad to help out bro! I just hope everything is all downhill from here and wish Simon a speedy recovery.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Cypress said:


> I am glad that the Wii is helping his spirits out. Rock on Simon!!!!


by the way I figured out how to hook up the other controller :whoo:


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> by the way I figured out how to hook up the other controller :whoo:


 Is he whipping you or what? *TELL THE TRUTH* Frank!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

All the best to you and Simon!!!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

He is one tough little kid. Video games always lift up a child's spirits. I know they did when I was a little baddddmonkey. Anyway, I'm sure things will get better soon! Just make sure to use the straps on the Wii handles. I've had a few remotes fly out of my hand. That can be dangerous.

Many thoughts and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Is he whipping you or what? *TELL THE TRUTH* Frank!


Haven't really played against him yet at anything  
He has played a little both days he has been home, it will be a good 4 weeks before he really starts getting abck to norm Simon. After that I'm sure he will enjoy kicking my butt on it!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Frank and Tiffany, 

Glad to hear that everything went smoothly and that Simon is now at home and on the road to recovery. I really hope that he enjoys his WII and that it helps with his recovery! God Bless and Gods Speed to him! He truly is tx tuff!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

We played the wii last night for a little bit. Mario Kart (I beat him by the way, but that won't last long) and Lego Indiana Jones. We where on the same team in that one but he still beat me up a couple times LOL


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Frank and Tiffany, we've only known each other for a year or so, but it did not take long to realize that the two of you are an amazing couple. And we all know now that that you have an amazing son. Ya'll do some much for this community and its members. It was a pleasure to return the favor. 

We met because of our enjoyment of cigars, but the friendship is what keeps us together and builds the bonds. It is also what makes this forum so unique and so much fun.

Because you made the hard choice for surgery, Simon now has a chance at a normal, healthy life. Keep the faith.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Frank & Tiffany, 
I am not a really a religious man, but the prayers got answered.

I am glad to see that the prayers helped along with the strength of both
of you and Simon....

I like to think of the the gifts that Team Simon gave you, as a victory prize.

A victory prize, for being a strong new family at the core, and through your skin, 
A victory prize, for pulling through this hardship *as champions!!*

:wink:


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Its wonderful he is doing well and enjoying the Wii, before you know it you will be asking him how to beat the levels and to take it easy on you 
Best prayers to his continued great health.


----------

